# Grinding wheel dresser



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I,ve seen a couple styles of grinding wheel dressers.A star type and a t-type.What type would you guys recommend to dress up the white 8" wheels on my grinder?Itchy


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the t type, easy to flatten the wheel with.
Gary, here's the pic of the candlesticks.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow! they are nice! gary


----------

